# What age would you consider an adult rabbit?



## nicolevins (Mar 14, 2010)

would it be 6 months? 1 year? 2 years?

Just wondering


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 14, 2010)

Depends on the size of the rabbit. For small rabbits, I consider them adults by 8 months to 1 year. For large breeds more like 1.5 years. Though some rabbits can exhibit teenage behavior well into their first year, so it's hard to say.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 14, 2010)

Technically, an animal is considered an adult when it reaches sexual maturity.

Dwarf breeds and medium breeds of rabbit reach maturity around 4-6 months of age.

Larger breeds and giant breeds reach maturity around 8-12 months of age.


----------

